# Reflections on a type 1 diabetic pregnancy



## Jo L (Jun 2, 2017)

As a type 1 diabetic I have found pregnancy exciting and nerve-wracking, in pretty much equal measure. What has surprised me most though, is just how little has been written about the experiences of type 1 diabetic pregnant women - what you might expect to see, and some of the tips and tricks others have learned that could help you enjoy a healthy pregnancy with stable blood sugars. 

So, I've started blogging about my reflections on type 1 diabetic pregnancy and breastfeeding at https://growinggracieblog.wordpress.com. It's fantastic to see a few of you are doing the same.

Every mum and every baby is different. And what’s worked for me, might not work for you. I’m not a medical practitioner, just another mum to be navigating her first diabetic pregnancy. But if the reflections I’ll share here about my own pregnancy are helpful to you, I’m glad. If not, take what you like and leave the rest.

And enjoy the incredible journey as much as you can.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 2, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Jo L (Jun 2, 2017)

Thank you grovesy!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2017)

Wishing you all the best with your pregnancy Jo


----------



## Copepod (Jun 2, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Wishing you all the best with your pregnancy Jo


Any mother who can advise on personal experience of breastfeeding has completed their pregnancy, @Northerner!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Any mother who can advise on personal experience of breastfeeding has completed their pregnancy, @Northerner!


I'm a confirmed bachelor - how do you expect me to know that!


----------



## Jo L (Jun 2, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Wishing you all the best with your pregnancy Jo


Thank you Northerner! Really kind.


----------



## Jo L (Jun 2, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I'm a confirmed bachelor - how do you expect me to know that!


Actually I still have a week to go! I'm booked in for induction on 10 June. But when I get back home with our little one I'll be doing some blogging on how I find my diabetes during breastfeeding Nice to 'meet' you both.


----------



## grainger (Jun 2, 2017)

Congrats and I hope the induction goes smoothly for you


----------



## Steff (Jun 2, 2017)

All the best and hope the new arrival arrives smoothly jo.

Good luck x


----------



## Copepod (Jun 3, 2017)

Jo L said:


> Actually I still have a week to go! I'm booked in for induction on 10 June. But when I get back home with our little one I'll be doing some blogging on how I find my diabetes during breastfeeding Nice to 'meet' you both.


I think my sister would say that her best tip is to have her elder sister (me), who doesn't have her own children, but has lots of experience with children, both well and sick, to stay in early weeks, was very helpful. That "baby" is currently taking her A levels. My sister and brother in law had baby in their room overnight, but in early morning, sister came into my room, plonked baby in my bed with the words "here's your niece" then went for a humanising shower. Most afternoons, my sister had a nap, when niece was usually awake, so either I took her for a walk, carrying her in a sling, or we (niece, 2 cats and me) stayed in living room. Both GP and midwife visited at those times, but they were happy that she was resting and supported by family. Sadly work commitments meant I couldn't do the same for her second daughter, who is now doing GCSEs.

Best wishes for the birth and everything that follows.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 3, 2017)

All the best with your impending birth @Jo L


----------



## Cleo (Jun 3, 2017)

Great blog ! , and you're so right about the lack of information around Type 1 and pregnancy .  Love the reference to "mummy boot camp" ! - so true !

Hope the induction goes well, and look forward to hearing how the breastfeed goes.  I had to almost halve my night time levemir at the beginning and often snacked on biscuits to prevent hypos ! (Have a 3 yr old and a 9 month old) After all the hard work involved in a type 1 pregnancy you kind of feel like you deserve it ! Good luck x


----------

